# Alves: “I'm 171 pounds at the weight-ins, and then I go into the fight at 198,"



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

> After seven victories in a row at UFC, Thiago “Pitbull” Alves appears to finally get his chance for the welterweight belt. With the unanimous decision victory against Josh Koscheck at UFC 90, the Brazilian fighter had the confirmation he’ll get his title shot at 2009, great news after the tough fight at Chicago. “It was a tough fight, but thanks God I did the strategy we were planning and I went home with the victory”, celebrates Alves, in exclusive interview to TATAME.com, and praising his opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.tatame.com/2008/11/03/Alves-wants-his-chance-against-St.-Pierre

Damn! I want to see him fight GSP, would be a good fight.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I can not wait to see GSP Vs Alves. What an exciting fight that is going to be.
Alves blowing up to almost 200lbs. is crazy. You have to hand it to Alves, he does work. Great read yorT thank you. I'd rep you but it won't let me. Too much yorT love lately I guess. hahaha


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

big guy....nothing new


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

GSP is a big guy too for the weight, and it pisses me off the way people get around weight classes.

Remember watching Sherk fight GSP? GSP looked like his big brother, and completely ownd him that whole fight due mostly to size.

Matt Hughes used to be the strongest guy at the weight class until these natural middleweights started cutting and he couldn't overpower them anymore.

End rant!

Bah.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

evzbc said:


> GSP is a big guy too for the weight, and it pisses me off the way people get around weight classes.
> 
> Remember watching Sherk fight GSP? GSP looked like his big brother, and completely ownd him that whole fight due mostly to size.
> 
> ...


everyone can cut weight and can bulk up, so it's fair for everyone


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

The dude must walk around at 210.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

evzbc said:


> GSP is a big guy too for the weight, and it pisses me off the way people get around weight classes.
> 
> Remember watching Sherk fight GSP? GSP looked like his big brother, and completely ownd him that whole fight due mostly to size.
> 
> ...


GSP said himself he only weights about 180-185. Thats is average for a WW, it's just he is nearly pure muscle. On a side note, BJ probably weights about 180 pounds naturally and no body bitches about him cutting to LW, why do people give Alves so much shit.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

GKY said:


> GSP said himself he only weights about 180-185. Thats is average for a WW, it's just he is nearly pure muscle. On a side note, *BJ probably weights about 180 pounds naturally* and no body bitches about him cutting to LW, why do people give Alves so much shit.


 BJ Penn? Um, no.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

GKY said:


> GSP said himself he only weights about 180-185. Thats is average for a WW, it's just he is nearly pure muscle. On a side note, BJ probably weights about 180 pounds naturally and no body bitches about him cutting to LW, why do people give Alves so much shit.


maybe moon faced bj


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

thats over 2 stone in a day, thats like eating/drinking a full 2 year old kid.

i dont belive that for a second.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

evzbc said:


> GSP is a big guy too for the weight, and it pisses me off the way people get around weight classes.
> 
> Remember watching Sherk fight GSP? GSP looked like his big brother, and completely ownd him that whole fight due mostly to size.
> 
> ...


GSP walks around at 187. He is too small to be a middlweight, and he isn't even a huge welterweight. He looks big because of his build, but he isn't as heavy as everybody thinks. Alves on the other hand, must cut close to 40lbs to make welterweight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

One fine day fighters will weigh in just before the bout.ray02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> everyone can cut weight and can bulk up, so it's fair for everyone


Some guys naturally fall in the sweet spot though. Alves frame is perfectly suited to be that heavy while still allowing him to cut.

Other guys who want to level the playing field may have to put on an unnatural amount of muscle, or carry some extra fat to be that big. Sure it can be done, but it's not ideal for their frame. GSP is a good example....he's perfect walking around at 185-190 and cutting from there; while Alves is perfect walking around at 200+. 

I get that you're an Alves fan, and if he can make the weight he can make the weight.....but everyone knows he is a natural middleweight making an extreme cut because it gives him a significant size advantage against literally everyone else (is there anyone bigger at 170?).

I would really like to see the weigh-ins the day of the fight. That way, only natural welterweights would be competing at 170 etc.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

If Alves wants to cut down to that weight, I don't see anything wrong with it, besides for maybe being a health issue. It's not like he's breaking any rules by doing it, but he's gonna need to cut that extra 1 pound if he becomes champ, but that probably wont be a problem.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> If Alves wants to cut down to that weight, I don't see anything wrong with it, besides for maybe being a health issue. It's not like he's breaking any rules by doing it, but he's gonna need to cut that extra 1 pound if he becomes champ, but that probably wont be a problem.


Man, it's not the problem in cutting it's in gaining back more than 20 pounds of weight. That's why fighters should weigh in at the day of the fight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Flak said:


> I get that you're an Alves fan, and if he can make the weight he can make the weight.....but everyone knows he is a natural middleweight *making an extreme cut because it gives him a significant size advantage* against literally everyone else (is there anyone bigger at 170?).
> 
> I would really like to see the weigh-ins the day of the fight. That way, only natural welterweights would be competing at 170 etc.


you can say that about alot fighters though and does it really give them that much of an advantage??? I mean Fedor and Randy are very small HWs but they still do very well.

I say if you can cut it then cut it, its not cheating in any way, shape or form IMO and i dont think it gives them that much of advantage either, but saying all that i would still like to see weigh-ins on the day of the fight.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It would be a problem if Alves was the only person allowed to do that, but he's not. Everyone can (they may not be able to) cut down to any weight they desire, and if Alves can cut so much, I guess he's just lucky, he's not doing a thing wrong.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Flak said:


> Some guys naturally fall in the sweet spot though. Alves frame is perfectly suited to be that heavy while still allowing him to cut.
> 
> Other guys who want to level the playing field may have to put on an unnatural amount of muscle, or carry some extra fat to be that big. Sure it can be done, but it's not ideal for their frame. GSP is a good example....he's perfect walking around at 185-190 and cutting from there; while Alves is perfect walking around at 200+.
> 
> ...


alves is definitely carrying around more muscle than his frame would naturally permit...but heavy weight training was a choice he obviously made to bulk up....pre-ufc 85, he wasn't that big of a ww....fitch, gsp looked bigger...but he's chosen to bulk up, and it's working for him....he's adjusted training, and everyone can do that.

and there's always a tradeoff w/ cutting....you might not be able to perform 100% after such a drastic cut


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

wow.. 27 or 28 pounds is ALOT

Im really looking foward too as GSP vs Alves fight, I wonder if Alves is really stronger than GSP physically, his build is kind of weird, his upper body is insane but his legs dont look as strong as GSPs.

Anyway, fun to know ! Thx to the OP


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> thats over 2 stone in a day, thats like eating/drinking a full 2 year old kid.
> 
> i dont belive that for a second.


Agreed


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That's a crazy cut, but if he can do it, then all the power to him. 

I don't really care if they weigh in the day before (therefore allowing the weight cutting) or if they weigh in right before the fight... As long as it is done universally, it doesn't matter.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

first off, a stone is like 14 pounds, right? second, I concur. That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Most of it is water weight....


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hett said:


> Agreed


Why would he lie??


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

IV fliuds my friends. They do wonders to rehydrate you.

I would have put him at 195 but I'll buy an extra 3 lbs.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

intimidation tactics? finding out a dude that you're fighting can gain over 20 pounds before the fight might freak a fighter out.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

jasvll said:


> BJ Penn? Um, no.


When BJ fought Machida he weighted in at 190 but he didn't look to have more then 10 pounds of fat additional tops. 

190 - 10 = 180

So yeah, BJ Penn. Hell even GSP says BJ is bigger then him.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

GKY said:


> When BJ fought Machida he weighted in at 190 but he didn't look to have more then 10 pounds of fat additional tops.
> 
> 190 - 10 = 180
> 
> So yeah, BJ Penn. Hell even GSP says BJ is bigger then him.


BJ bulked up an additional 10-15 lbs of core muscle for that fight and a load of fat.

he's probably been bulking for the GSP fight for a while tho.

GSP is full of it when he says bj's heavier than him. GSP walks around 190-195 tho he may try and claim otherwise.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

So all you guys ranting about how they should weigh in before the fights are ridiculous!! This is how wrestling/fighting sports have always been. Especially the wrestlers, they have cut weight before any competition that they have ever competed in. I know it would make guys change classes, but does that really lead to more exciting fights? I think not. If they weighed in just before the fight all it would do would change the weight classes around a bit. GSP would be a middleweight, BJ would be a welterweight, Liddell would be a heavy. Does it really matter? Who cares as long as we get exciting fights as far as im concerned. Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

From what I've heard A. Silva cuts from 220 to 185, which is 35 lbs, even more than Alves. Anybody can confirm that?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> From what I've heard A. Silva cuts from 220 to 185, which is 35 lbs, even more than Alves. Anybody can confirm that?


he normally walks at 205 and cuts to 185.

he bulked up to 230 and had to cut from that to 205 and then down to 185 in rapid succession.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> From what I've heard A. Silva cuts from 220 to 185, which is 35 lbs, even more than Alves. Anybody can confirm that?


The difference is that Anderson cuts his 35lbs over a period of sevaral weeks. Therefore, when he rehydrates after the weigh in, he only gains back the water weight he cut immediately before the weigh in. 

Alves, however, said that he goes into the fights at 198. This means that he gains back 27lbs of water weight between the weigh ins and the fight. 

Anderson's 35lb cut involves water weight and fat loss, whereas a majority of Alves' cut is water weight that he can gain back immediately through fluid intake.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

GKY said:


> When BJ fought Machida he weighted in at 190 but he didn't look to have more then 10 pounds of fat additional tops.
> 
> 190 - 10 = 180
> 
> So yeah, BJ Penn.


 Forgive me if I don't take your visual estimation of his weight gain for that catch weight fight as immutable.

Besides, even if your guesswork is right, it does nothing to imply, much less prove that Penn cuts 35 lbs. to make lightweight, which is the claim I was responding to.



> Hell even GSP says BJ is bigger then him.


 Where does he say this? I'd be interested to see it.



> Alves: “I'm 171 pounds... 11-03-2008 01:26 PM you are a tool, you never give opinions, only smartass comments just to be right


 To whom it may concern,
Hahahahahahahahahahhahaahhahahah!!!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

How to get nearly 30 pounds back. Does he drink 30 pounds?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> BJ Penn? Um, no.


Yeah, actually.



69nites said:


> BJ bulked up an additional 10-15 lbs of core muscle for that fight and a load of fat.
> 
> he's probably been bulking for the GSP fight for a while tho.
> 
> *GSP is full of it when he says bj's heavier than him. GSP walks around 190-195 tho he may try and claim otherwise*.


LOL, so you're claiming to know a fighter's weight, better than the fighter themself? :laugh::laugh::laugh:



jasvll said:


> Forgive me if I don't take your visual estimation of his weight gain for that catch weight fight as immutable.
> 
> Besides, even if your guesswork is right, it does nothing to imply, much less prove that Penn cuts 35 lbs. to make lightweight, which is the claim I was responding to.
> 
> Where does he say this? I'd be interested to see it.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k64hW36BEfaYCpOWjH


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> It would be a problem if Alves was the only person allowed to do that, but he's not. Everyone can (they may not be able to) cut down to any weight they desire, and if Alves can cut so much, I guess he's just lucky, he's not doing a thing wrong.


Everyone can - but it's hard to do. And it's completely irrelevant to martial arts, why reward fighters for a completely useless skill. This is about fighting (a safe approximation) not about sauna, and other random junk.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

r00kie said:


> wow.. 27 or 28 pounds is ALOT


Yeah....I find that really hard to believe that he can gain *27 pounds of water weight* within 24 hours....how is that possible?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

water melon juice


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm probably beating the ole dead horse in saying this but I think thats why having fighters in tournaments where they fight several guys in succession is so important. It proves which guys are naturally great fighters at thier real weight. I have nothing against guys who cut weight, its in the rules so exploit.. er, I mean go for it. However, Making fighters fight a tourney that spans say, a six month time frame; where they may face two or even three guys in a night, puts greater focus on the conditioning and athleticism of the fighter. Martial arts tournaments all over the world have been doing this since there were martial arts tournaments. Why change it? Not to mention this will drum up more fight cards and therefore imo, better fights in an already overstacked organization like the UFC.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

it's amazing how people are still asking how you gain back so much water weight when I've already answered it.

IV FLUIDS. you take in IV fluids and drink pedialite/RO water like a mad man.

and to F>A GSP understates his weight constantly. Remember last time we were talking about Thiago's weight and I said if I had to put my money down that he walks in the cage at 195? I'd say I'm pretty damn good at looking at a guy and knowing his weight .


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Man I hate Alves. What's the difference between him and big guys like GSP, Penn, etc? Alves has had problems cutting twice. TWICE. I don't want any future weight cutting issues with this guy. But if it happened twice already, who's to say it won't happen again? I don't want a champion who's gonna be a wild card with weight cutting. It's highly unprofessional and I hate it. Sure, he impressed me after beating Kos like that, but I will not be a fan of his until he proves that he belongs at that weight class.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> *and to F>A GSP understates his weight constantly*. Remember last time we were talking about Thiago's weight and I said if I had to put my money down that he walks in the cage at 195? I'd say I'm pretty damn good at looking at a guy and knowing his weight .


Proof? (Beyond the source that is your ass, haha.)


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Proof? (Beyond the source that is your ass, haha.)


stand him next to koscheck and he's about the same size but leaner and koscheck walks over 190...


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have no problems at all with Alves cutting that much weight if he is willing to do it. I cannot wait to see GSP/Alves although the fact that he will not be fighting again until Apr/May sucks.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yeah, actually.


 I'll stick with 'no' for now, but thanks. :thumbsup:



> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k64hW36BEfaYCpOWjH


 Did I miss something? There didn't seem to be any mention of Penn's weight or his size relative to GSP.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. More power to Alves in that case. :thumbsup:

I hope we get to see him vs. GSP or BJ Penn for the belt. In my opinion he can beat either one.

*WAR PITBULL!*


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Jundon! said:


> Wow. More power to Alves in that case. :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope we get to see him vs. GSP or BJ Penn for the belt. In my opinion he can beat either one.
> 
> *WAR PITBULL!*


he has the ability but the fight with GSP would be way to close to call this early.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

have you ever seen bj when hes not training for a fight? dude is tubby as hell. i dont carry a scale around with me but i'd say 190 is a fair assesment. 

gsp on the other hand constantly trains so its hard to guess his walking weight. he says 180-185 but i bet if he took a couple of weeks off he'd put on a few. though he did say in an interview he'd need time to bulk up to the 190's to cut 185 against silva so i dont know???

alves just has the freak ability to lose alot of weight and gain it all back quickly. noting in the rules about so its fine with me.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

jasvll said:


> Did I miss something? There didn't seem to be any mention of Penn's weight or his size relative to GSP.


http://www.intheguard.tv/portal/?channel=2&section=2&action=1&id=86

I think thats the video he was on about.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am not a huge Alves hater or anything but I dont really like him much either. I find it hard to root for him for some reason so I hope GSP crushes him. GSP is more humble than Alves and I really dont want his cocky ass to have the belt.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> have you ever seen bj when hes not training for a fight? dude is tubby as hell. i dont carry a scale around with me but i'd say 190 is a fair assesment.


 Again, what does the weight of a fat, out of shape BJ Penn have to do with how much an in shape, ready to fight BJ Penn cuts the day before the fight to make lightweight? Alves' cut was compared to speculation on Penn's.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont believe that he puts on 28 lbs, i am goin for my masters in human phisiology i just dont see it being anatomically possible. that fast


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

gotta remember fighterss like Alves who cut alot of weight probably are going directly onto IV fluids following the weight ins they are putting a very heavy load on the heart though and eventually somebody is gonna die from over cutting, some guys gotta be flirting with a very dangerous line.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Toxic said:


> gotta remember fighterss like Alves who cut alot of weight probably are going directly onto IV fluids following the weight ins they are putting a very heavy load on the heart though and eventually somebody is gonna die from over cutting, some guys gotta be flirting with a very dangerous line.


Your kidneys will shut down before you run into the issues with your heart.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> http://www.intheguard.tv/portal/?channel=2&section=2&action=1&id=86
> 
> I think thats the video he was on about.


 Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I always thought the load put on the heart by blood thickening was what posed the most immediate risk, I though kidney failure was a long term risk?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I'll stick with 'no' for now, but thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> Did I miss something? There didn't seem to be any mention of Penn's weight or his size relative to GSP.


I posted the wrong link, thanks for the right one DJ Syko. But there you have it, GSP says:

"BJ Penn is a big guy. Honestly, I don't know even know how he does to fight at 155. Right now, I think BJ Penn, he is more heavier than I. A lot of people told me "BJ Penn is small", no BJ Penn is a big guy."


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

your kidneys will fail before your heart, but they will happen back to back. i still dont think it is possible


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> stand him next to koscheck and he's about the same size but leaner and koscheck walks over 190...


I'm still waiting for your proof that "GSP constantly understates his weight" beyond your self-proclaimed carnie skills.:thumb02:


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Forgive me if I don't take your visual estimation of his weight gain for that catch weight fight as immutable.
> 
> Besides, even if your guesswork is right, it does nothing to imply, much less prove that Penn cuts 35 lbs. to make lightweight, which is the claim I was responding to.
> 
> ...


There was a recent video interview, look a few pages back intitled new GSP interview and you'll see the link there.

Also, visual estimation is quite obvious some times, and it is clear what 10 pounds of fat look like. His natural walking weight I definitely think is 180, or at lowest 175. I don't see why your even arguing, he was about an average size WW and always weights about 170 in the weight ins, not like he was fighting at 165 lbs. 

And BTW, I think the same guy neg repped me sayi ng "wrong info". + Rep to make up for it.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Somebody explain to me how this is possible? 

Putting on 27 pounds of water weight within 24 hours...? Wouldn't you get water poisoning?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm still waiting for your proof that "GSP constantly understates his weight" beyond your self-proclaimed carnie skills.:thumb02:


do you want me to go to brazil and force GSP on to a scale or something? it's obvious that he's lieing when he says he's a small WW as he's a average-large one.

it's not uncommon to understate your walking weight either. If this wasn't so anonymous no one here would know I walk at 215. I tell people I walk at 200. It's a common thing to do. Especially among wrestlers...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Javelin said:


> Somebody explain to me how this is possible?
> 
> Putting on 27 pounds of water weight within 24 hours...? Wouldn't you get water poisoning?


I'm not sure that you are actually reading anything in this thread.

RO water prevents any poisoning from minerals in water. Drinking pedialite gives you all the electrolytes you need and you take in the rest via IV fluids.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

69nites said:


> I'm not sure that you are actually reading anything in this thread.
> 
> RO water prevents any poisoning from minerals in water. Drinking pedialite gives you all the electrolytes you need and you take in the rest via IV fluids.


27 pounds is still hard to believe.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Javelin said:


> 27 pounds is still hard to believe.


I do 20 without IV fluids just for some perspective.

I walk at 215 weigh in at 185 and walk in the ring at 205 give or take a couple pounds.

more perspective a gallon of water weighs 8.34 lbs.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> do you want me to go to brazil and force GSP on to a scale or something? it's obvious that he's lieing when he says he's a small WW as he's a average-large one.it's not uncommon to understate your walking weight either. If this wasn't so anonymous no one here would know I walk at 215. I tell people I walk at 200. It's a common thing to do. Especially among wrestlers...


He didn't say he was small for a welterweight, though. I'm just saying why would I take your word on someone's weight, over that person's own? These men aren't afraid to tell their true weight, seeing as they have to step on a scale infront of thousands.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Big guy with good weight-cutting techniques:thumbsup:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> He didn't say he was small for a welterweight, though. I'm just saying why would I take your word on someone's weight, over that person's own? These men aren't afraid to tell their true weight, seeing as they have to step on a scale infront of thousands.


you step on a scale after your cut and a day before your fight.

no one steps on a scale before they start their camp in from of thousands. No one steps on a scale before they walk in the cage in front of thousands.

you don't have to believe me. I think my record on this forum has shown that I'm more knowlegable than most on weight cutting and the weight fighters walk at partially due to my personal experience.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How does one dehydrate him/herself and regain 30 pounds over night. What the geebus...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> How does one dehydrate him/herself and regain 30 pounds over night. What the geebus...


the rehydrate part has been covered in this thread.

the dehydrate part is done with water and food restriction and a sauna/hot tub/sauna suit. for his cut he's using diuretics. there's plenty of legal ones that help you pass water from your body. I avoid them as much as possible because I'm a bit of a health nut.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

he's pretty shredded too, so ATT has a really good weight cutting coach!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> you step on a scale after your cut and a day before your fight.
> 
> *no one steps on a scale before they start their camp in from of thousands. No one steps on a scale before they walk in the cage in front of thousands.*
> 
> you don't have to believe me. I think my record on this forum has shown that I'm more knowlegable than most on weight cutting and the weight fighters walk at partially due to my personal experience.


I'm not questioning your record, I'm questioning your broad generalizations, such as the emboldened one. How do you know he doesn't know his own weight before a camp? Rampage knew he was 250lbs before he started his camp for Forrest. 

Georges is only 5'10" and he's got a very lean muscular build, I can't imagine him being much heavier than 185-190 considering his frame.

EDIT: Also, if "no one steps on a scale before they walk in the cage in front of thousands", then explain the quote in the thread title to me.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm not questioning your record, I'm questioning your broad generalizations, such as the emboldened one. How do you know he doesn't know his own weight before a camp? Rampage knew he was 250lbs before he started his camp for Forrest.
> 
> Georges is only 5'10" and he's got a very lean muscular build, I can't imagine him being much heavier than 185-190 considering his frame.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if "no one steps on a scale before they walk in the cage in front of thousands", then explain the quote in the thread title to me.


I'm absolutly positive he weighs himself before his camp starts. You have to. It's a part of planning out your diet for your training camp.

the point is that that isn't public.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> BJ Penn? Um, no.


Bj Penn is a pretty big guy...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Bj Penn is a pretty big guy...


big in a fights with 8+% bodyfat kinda way 

on the bright side fighting him tho when you're on the ground it's like wrestling with a soft teddy bear with awesome Jitz.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> I'm absolutly positive he weighs himself before his camp starts. You have to. It's a part of planning out your diet for your training camp.
> 
> the point is that that isn't public.


So why would GSP not disclose his natural walking weight then?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> So why would GSP not disclose his natural walking weight then?


to make people underestemate his size and strength.

How often do you hear about how strong or large GSP is? You hear about his cardio and his skills all the time. but the guy is pretty big and strong as hell. He's trying to get that edge.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> to make people underestemate his size and strength.
> 
> How often do you hear about how strong or large GSP is? You hear about his cardio and his skills all the time. but the guy is pretty big and strong as hell. He's trying to get that edge.


I don't think people can underestimate his strength, just looking at how easily he's mauled guys like Matt Hughes (another guy who cuts from about 190).

Currently he's not training specifically for BJ Penn, and he looks like a jacked 185-190, wouldn't put him any higher than that though.

As big as GSP is once he's hydrated, he doesn't look anywhere near as thick as Alves on fight day. :dunno:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I don't think people can underestimate his strength, just looking at how easily he's mauled guys like Matt Hughes (another guy who cuts from about 190).
> 
> Currently he's not training specifically for BJ Penn, and he looks like a jacked 185-190, wouldn't put him any higher than that though.
> 
> As big as GSP is once he's hydrated, he doesn't look anywhere near as thick as Alves on fight day. :dunno:


I put GSP at 195 walking and 185-190 fighting. that's on the bigger side of average.

that's 15 lbs lighter than Alves and a little taller so the weight won't look as big on him either.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

69nites said:


> I put GSP at 195 walking and 185-190 fighting. that's on the bigger side of average.
> 
> that's 15 lbs lighter than Alves and a little taller so the weight won't look as big on him either.


Na GSP doesn't walk around at 195, you're trippin


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Na GSP doesn't walk around at 195, you're trippin


look at the guy next to Koscheck. You know what he's walking at .


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

In the video, GSP was talking about the guy he fought 3 years ago, a guy who had been fighting at middleweight and higher for the past year. I have no doubt that that BJ Penn was a 'big guy', walking around at 180+. He was also caring a fair amount of baggage around the middle, some of which stayed with him when he dropped to WW. Penn today looks more like he did against Uno, and to my eyes, that puts him between 160-170 before the weigh-ins (He's listed between 5'8" and 5'9" ). I just don't see him cutting 35 lbs to make lightweight, as was suggested.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

To gain 28 pounds in one day is simply impossible. He is exaggerating, and a lot of people I feel, are exaggerating how much they cut, I want to see fighters weigh-in again half an hour before the fight or so, so we actually now what their fighting weight is.
He might gain more than most WW,but until we actually now what their fighting weight is, there is no reason to believe that number.

GSP is still going to beat Alves, simply because he is an all-around better fighter with better conditioning.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a lot of water weight to regain in a day. 

From what I recall using diuretics isn't allowed, right? So I don't know if this is just a stupid half-baked thought of mine (possibly induced by being up at 3AM) but shouldn't using something that increases the amount of fluids you reabsorb into your body be illegal as well? 

:confused02:

Either way Alves vs GSP or Penn would be very worth watching.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

jasvll said:


> In the video, GSP was talking about the guy he fought 3 years ago, a guy who had been fighting at middleweight and higher for the past year. I have no doubt that that BJ Penn was a 'big guy', walking around at 180+. He was also caring a fair amount of baggage around the middle, some of which stayed with him when he dropped to WW. Penn today looks more like he did against Uno, and to my eyes, that puts him between 160-170 before the weigh-ins (He's listed between 5'8" and 5'9" ). I just don't see him cutting 35 lbs to make lightweight, as was suggested.


I agree, I belive he is generaly skinnier now.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

For sure, the guy is working out like he is supposed to. Conditioning is there now, put together with BJ's talent and skills and there is a dangerous man.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

This article was translated from Portuguese to English and there may have been some conversion issue when converting from kilograms to lbs. Only thing I can think of:dunno:


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

198? I dont believe it, theres no way you can cut that much 'water weight' and not be near death and then gain it all back in a day. Naturally he is carrying a lot more on his frame than GSP so I would give him upto 190, with GSP probably coming in fight night around 182-185, it would be good for them to weigh in just before the fight just for the sake of it so we can compare.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a fight saturday.

I'll take pictures of my scale if you guys want.

right now I'm 215 on the money. I'm making 185 on friday and should be back up to 205 before my fight on saturday.

I don't use diuretics or rehydrate with IV fluids. It's all RO water, pedialite, and vitamins (mandatory plug for animal pak)

I'm considering seeing how close I can get to 170 in a few weeks after I recover from this one. I'll see how my coach feels about it.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

69nites said:


> I have a fight saturday.
> 
> I'll take pictures of my scale if you guys want.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a large cut. I'd be curious how much weight you can re-hydrate in a day. 

I personally don't believe Alves is a real person. I think he is one of those tiny foam toys you put in water and they grow 10X their size. lol


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

AdRath said:


> Wow that is a large cut. I'd be curious how much weight you can re-hydrate in a day.
> 
> I personally don't believe Alves is a real person. I think he is one of those tiny foam toys you put in water and they grow 10Z their size. lol


I've been doing the same cut for all of my MMA fights and a similar one when I was boxing.

I know I can rehydrate 20 give or take a couple lbs. That's the real limitation on my cutting. My vitals are perfecly fine for me to cut more when I'm down to 185 but without IV fluids I haven't really been able rehydrate any more than that in 24ish hours and I don't take the risk of missing weight.

If I could take IV fluids I'm pretty confident I could add on at least 5 lbs of mass and not have an issue putting it back on.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

jasvll said:


> In the video, GSP was talking about the guy he fought 3 years ago, a guy who had been fighting at middleweight and higher for the past year. I have no doubt that that BJ Penn was a 'big guy', walking around at 180+. He was also caring a fair amount of baggage around the middle, some of which stayed with him when he dropped to WW. Penn today looks more like he did against Uno, and to my eyes, that puts him between 160-170 before the weigh-ins (He's listed between 5'8" and 5'9" ). I just don't see him cutting 35 lbs to make lightweight, as was suggested.


Yea he's definitely smaller like he used to be back in his LW days (aside from the chubby face). I don't believe he's cutting from 180+ when fighting at LW...He's too small both on fight day and the weigh-ins. He'll come in bigger against GSP, but I don't believe for a second that he cuts from that weight down to LW. No way.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

69nites said:


> I have a fight saturday.
> 
> I'll take pictures of my scale if you guys want.
> 
> ...


I think it's funny that I got neg repped with the comment "LIE" on a post where I am offering photographic evidence in an attempt to give the non-fighters here perspective on weight cutting...


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

69nites said:


> I think it's funny that I got neg repped with the comment "LIE" on a post where I am offering photographic evidence in an attempt to give the non-fighters here perspective on weight cutting...


Wow that's pathetic. I hate negative reppers. But to call you a liar after offering evidence...People are just stupid.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> I put GSP at 195 walking and 185-190 fighting. that's on the bigger side of average.
> 
> that's 15 lbs lighter than Alves and a little taller so the weight won't look as big on him either.


I've seen interviews on Fight network from two years ago with GSP and he stated he walks around at 195. I am willing to bet he walks around over 200 now given his size/strength increase over the last couple fights. His pos chain is way bigger than before. (back, hams, glutes)

That is prior to starting his camp. He probably is tapered down to 185prior to the cut.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> i dont believe that he puts on 28 lbs, i am goin for my masters in human phisiology i just dont see it being anatomically possible. that fast


I couldt imagine that being possible either.
I think we should listen to someone, who actually has a better understanding of the human body than the average person.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

One thread on this forum was about Chuck saying he can cut 10 lbs 45 to 60 minutes before the weigh ins. That's crazy too.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

jasvll said:


> In the video, GSP was talking about the guy he fought 3 years ago, a guy who had been fighting at middleweight and higher for the past year. I have no doubt that that BJ Penn was a 'big guy', walking around at 180+. He was also caring a fair amount of baggage around the middle, some of which stayed with him when he dropped to WW. Penn today looks more like he did against Uno, and to my eyes, that puts him between 160-170 before the weigh-ins (He's listed between 5'8" and 5'9" ). I just don't see him cutting 35 lbs to make lightweight, as was suggested.


I think I finally found out where we are not understanding each other.

BJ weighs about 180 (according to me as explained earlier).

Thats 25 pounds to LW (not 35 as you have been suggesting), which is very practical considering Sherk cuts 20 pounds and is completely shredded, so a pudgy guy cutting 25 is quite relistic in my estimation.

On a side note, I wonder if anyone ever makes fun of BJ's name and lives to tell about it.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

GKY said:


> I think I finally found out where we are not understanding each other.
> 
> BJ weighs about 180 (according to me as explained earlier).
> 
> ...


BJ at his biggest was 190. That was when he was carrying a LOT of fat. He's lost a lot more than 10 lbs of fat since his fight with machida and had not put on really any mass before the sherk fight.

BJ is massing up for the GSP fight tho. He should be walking at at least 180-190 by now if he wants to have a chance to win this thing.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Why would he lie??


are you from teedub? i've seen that sig there a lot.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> One thread on this forum was about Chuck saying he can cut 10 lbs 45 to 60 minutes before the weigh ins. That's crazy too.


Yep, he told me that at the seminar I went to.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

GKY said:


> I think I finally found out where we are not understanding each other.
> 
> BJ weighs about 180 (according to me as explained earlier).
> 
> ...


 Sorry about the math problem. I was thinking of his 2005-6 run. 25 is still a ridiculous amount, though (so's 20, but wrestlers like Sherk make weight cutting into a lifetime art). Also, fighters aren't cutting fat in the last few days, they're dehydrating themselves. Penn's tub wouldn't make it easier to cut. 

You're welcome to believe whatever you like, though.

Speaking of BJ's name, though. There's a worldwide company based in a town I grew up by. They provide various pumping services. The name of the company is BJ Services. Why did everyone think that was hilarious?


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

I really dont think the issue is with the amount of weight being cut. It is the difference in weight between the weigh ins and the actual fight. Arguably, it isnt safe for both guys to make weight and one show up and weigh +5lbs and the other +15-20lbs. If there wasn't a problem with that then we'd see open weight tourneys in the US- which we don't for that reason: AC's have ruled that it endangers the fighters.

Of course, the problem with that logic lies in the HW weightclass. There's no cap. you can get guys weighing 220/230 fighting guys around 300lbs. (Granted the super hw's are generally less capable- but still). 

Also, I read an article not too long ago by John McCarthy discussing how the NJ State comission was trying to get it so that fighters would have to weigh in the day of their fight instead of the day before. 

I also talked to GSP before his fight against Serra (2)at a local event here in Richmond. I thought he looked pretty huge (and I am 8 in. taller than him). I asked him what he weighed and he said around 200lbs. THAT is retarded. He didn't look soft or fat or anything. He just didn't look like he was carved out of granite with a lazer.

And finally, Fat BJ could easily weigh 190. He's not that short. He's a natural welterweight and has fought a number of fights there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ATT guys definitely know how to cut weight. Anyone know what Gleison Tibau walks around at? He, I believe, came in at, like, 165 against Nick Diaz at WW.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

jasvll said:


> Sorry about the math problem. I was thinking of his 2005-6 run. 25 is still a ridiculous amount, though (so's 20, but wrestlers like Sherk make weight cutting into a lifetime art). Also, fighters aren't cutting fat in the last few days, they're dehydrating themselves. Penn's tub wouldn't make it easier to cut.
> 
> You're welcome to believe whatever you like, though.
> 
> Speaking of BJ's name, though. There's a worldwide company based in a town I grew up by. They provide various pumping services. The name of the company is BJ Services. Why did everyone think that was hilarious?


for a lightweight 20 lbs is in fact a larger cut. 12% of bodyweight. Alves does about 17%. The smaller you are the harder it is tho.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> I really dont think the issue is with the amount of weight being cut. It is the difference in weight between the weigh ins and the actual fight. Arguably, it isnt safe for both guys to make weight and one show up and weigh +5lbs and the other +15-20lbs. If there wasn't a problem with that then we'd see open weight tourneys in the US- which we don't for that reason: AC's have ruled that it endangers the fighters.
> 
> Of course, the problem with that logic lies in the HW weightclass. There's no cap. you can get guys weighing 220/230 fighting guys around 300lbs. (Granted the super hw's are generally less capable- but still).
> 
> ...


BJ is that short. he's 5'9"

there is a cap on HW as well. it's 265. Lesnar has to cut from 280+.

everyone cuts weight. it's part of the sport. In fact it's a part of almost every fight sport.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

69nites said:


> for a lightweight 20 lbs is in fact a larger cut. 12% of bodyweight. Alves does about 17%. The smaller you are the harder it is tho.


 I wasn't involving Alves there. We're on a whole other tangent involving Penn's current precut weight.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

jasvll said:


> I wasn't involving Alves there. We're on a whole other tangent involving Penn's current precut weight.


I know. I only brought it up as a relative example to show it's not an extreme cut like alves's but is certainly a large one.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> ATT guys definitely know how to cut weight. Anyone know what Gleison Tibau walks around at? He, I believe, came in at, like, 165 against Nick Diaz at WW.


gleison said in an interview he walks into the cage 28lbs heavier than 155...so that's 183


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> gleison said in an interview he walks into the cage 28lbs heavier than 155...so that's 183


That's just ****ed up, IMO.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> That's just ****ed up, IMO.


That's more of a fact than an opinion.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> That's just ****ed up, IMO.


15.3% of his bodyweight . For a lightweight that is a pretty insane cut.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

once again, with all my schooling ive learned it is not possible, he would not be able to fight at a top level even if it was possible, its just not anatomically correct


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

dutch sauce said:


> once again, with all my schooling ive learned it is not possible, he would not be able to fight at a top level even if it was possible, its just not anatomically correct


you might want to go back to school cause you should have failed that class.

it's not only possible it's common in professional fight sports.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> thats over 2 stone in a day, thats like eating/drinking a full 2 year old kid.
> 
> i dont belive that for a second.


Weight cutting is getting water out of your body. Your body is about 80% water so imagine how much weight that is. Obviously you can't get all of it as you would likely die but that along with a few other things to help like an empty stomach, no bladder etc help get your weight down.

After weigh in simply catch up on fluids and food. It is not good for you if try to catch up all at once though, you have to space it out.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

say what u want. its not physically possible to put that much wait back on in such a short time, without causing serious strain on your heart, and dont bash my education. im 1.5 years from my PHD.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> 15.3% of his bodyweight . For a lightweight that is a pretty insane cut.


On the day of the fight he's (almost) technically two-weight-classes above the division he's supposed to be fighting in. INSANE.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> say what u want. its not physically possible to put that much wait back on in such a short time, without causing serious strain on your heart, and dont bash my education. im 1.5 years from my PHD.


I am sure a lot of experts like yourself are involved with the athletes.

I dunno how much damage it causes, you obviously would know more then me but I do know it is VERY possible to cut this weight and have it back.

It's water weight not actual weight(fats etc).


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Chris32 said:


> I've seen interviews on Fight network from two years ago with GSP and he stated he walks around at 195. I am willing to bet he walks around over 200 now given his size/strength increase over the last couple fights. His pos chain is way bigger than before. (back, hams, glutes)
> 
> That is prior to starting his camp. He probably is tapered down to 185prior to the cut.


I believe GSP might walk around at 195, he looks like he is pretty much solid muscle but I don't think he is bigger his last couple fights. I actually thought he looked a little smaller against Serra 2 and Fitch.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

GSP says he walks at 185, obviously that will fluctuate a few lbs up and down while he's training.

He did look smaller than previous in the fight against Fitch, I think he was training hard on speed and explosiveness.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Any ideas why, 'Um no?' is turning out to be one of my more controversial performances? :dunno: Still riding a solid 60% approval rating, though. :thumb02:


> Alves: “I'm 171 pounds... 11-05-2008 07:41 AM -*username*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

Alves is a monster, I think against GSP his muscle mass would be a disavantage though


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

it doesn't seem plausable to me


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> Also, I read an article not too long ago by John McCarthy discussing how the NJ State comission was trying to get it so that fighters would have to weigh in the day of their fight instead of the day before.


I thought I remembered hearing that from him on a radio show. Might not have been him, but I thought the person was saying that doing that would possibly be more unhealthy or bad for the person than cutting weight the conventional way... But I can't really remember.


----------

